# Recent Crime Reports



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Haven't seen anything in past 2 days about crimes (outside the ongoing Port Said tragedy).

Maybe they just aren't making the news at this time?


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

CatMandoo said:


> Haven't seen anything in past 2 days about crimes (outside the ongoing Port Said tragedy).
> 
> Maybe they just aren't making the news at this time?


They're still going on have a look at deadguys last post


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

hhaddad said:


> They're still going on have a look at deadguys last post


I noticed that, I think we posted at almost the same time. I really HATE that I can't read arabic, to be able to see what other news sites say, besides the ones in english. Thanks hhaddad.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

CatMandoo said:


> I noticed that, I think we posted at almost the same time. I really HATE that I can't read arabic, to be able to see what other news sites say, besides the ones in english. Thanks hhaddad.


Google Chrome is my browser and it automatically translates other languages, including Arabic.

It isn't perfect, but it's decent enough to get the gist of Arabic news stories - thugs jumping onto a train and robbing its passengers the other day, six deaths and dozens of injuries on the desert road over the weekend, and a month old construction project that stacked an apartment building to 14 stories collapsed earlier.

There's a lot that isn't covered in the English editions.


----------

